# Ein Spiel startet nicht, PC gibt keine Rückmeldung.



## deRopA (14. Februar 2016)

*Ein Spiel startet nicht, PC gibt keine Rückmeldung.*

Moin,
Freitag ging es noch und heute nicht mehr... Wenn ich BlackOps2 öffne hab ich blackscreen... und passiert nichts, Alt, Strg + Entf funktioniert nicht, Alt+Tab auch nicht.

Mein PC läuft langsamer als ein i3 obwohl ich i7 4790k hab.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ein Spiel startet nicht, PC gibt keine Rückmeldung.*

Spiel schon mal neuinstalliert? Eventuell ist auch einfach das Windows zugemüllt, auch da würde eine Neuinstallation helfen. 

Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## deRopA (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ein Spiel startet nicht, PC gibt keine Rückmeldung.*

Also es wurde ca vor 2 Monaten neu installiert.
Mainboard Treiber.
Soundkarte Treiber.
Spiele Platformen wie Battlenet und Steam (Spiele auf 480gb SSD(2)) andere SSD ist windows drauf.
Iobit stuff Adv Systemcare usw
Filezilla
Ganze Treiber von Intel usw usw
Magix Video bearbeitung...
Es sind Programme hier die ich benutze bzw brauche sonnst keine 2000 fotos, keine 2194912GB Musik usw.
Ist alles drauf was ich brauche und Nutze.

Jedoch spinnt mein PC manchmal richtig.. durch mit der Welt kurz gesagt.

Hab Papierkorb geleert usw. Ich hoffe mal es geht alles gut


----------



## -Metallica- (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ein Spiel startet nicht, PC gibt keine Rückmeldung.*

Läuft dein Sys OC ? Wenn ja, mal alles auf Standart und nochmal durchtesten.

Ansonsten kannst Du einmal die Windows "Ereignisanzeige" durchforsten auf einen Hinweis.


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ein Spiel startet nicht, PC gibt keine Rückmeldung.*

Führst du das Spiel unter Windows aus oder unter einem anderen Betriebssystem? Meine Frage rührt daher, dass dies hier das Unterforum für Linux und sonstige Betriebssysteme ist 

MfG Jimini


----------

